# What do you think of Janowski's Bruckner?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*Janowski's Bruckner, What do think?*

The Amazon reviews don't sound very good.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard the 8th was really, really good, but I myself have only heard the 7th which was just...wrong. That's the only thing that comes to mind...wrong. Wrong way of trying to build up or ease tension. Reigning in the Brass and trying to keep them quiet in spots, just wrong when it comes to Bruckner...at least to me.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

its hard to bring a new interpretation to Bruckner and Mahler which works.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I remember Janowski when he was music director in Dortmund at the end of the 70s -early 80s. I saw him conduct his first Ring which I did not like and his first Bruckner which also did not impress me. I have kept an ear open over the years, his Wagner did not get any better, and what I have heard on radio also, neither did his Bruckner,
not a conductor who impresses me favorably! then or now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

B-o-r-i-n-g. Good sound, though.


----------

